# My XFS has gone bye-bye ....

## west

... how do i recover such a thingy?   :Question: 

Damn, just got it up and running after about 10 hours of installing ... and all of a sudden (this morning), bang! Wont start up.  :Confused: 

I/O error in filesystem ("ide0(3,7)" metadata dev 0x307 block 0x91da4f

   ("xfs_read_buf") error 5 buf count 512

XFS: size check 2 failed

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:07

----------

## arkane

I think the boot disk has an xfs_restore on it, I'm not sure though.

I've never had to fix XFS  :Smile: 

----------

## west

Yup, found a fsck.xfs on it, fixed it in .10 seconds or something ...

Should  have looked there in the first place.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanx anyways!

----------

